# Is he a dragon scale betta?



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

I got this guy, Moe, from Petco and I'm not exactly sure what dragonscales look like. Does he look like one?


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

it does look like he has slight dragon scaling....


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Kind of.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes hes a dragon. A cute one at that!


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

You got a dragon delta there!


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks! I've read that dragons can sometimes go blind, is the blue part in his eye something to worry about? Right now he can see fine.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Never heard of that before and mine is fine!


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats good! :-D


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

taylermckee said:


> Thanks! I've read that dragons can sometimes go blind, is the blue part in his eye something to worry about? Right now he can see fine.


The ones that are blind have scales growing over their eyes, yours is fine


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I have had a few dragons go blind, they did not have scales growing over their eyes. The extreme metallic covering on their scales gradually spread over their eyes as they got older.......

Your boy only has slight dragon covering and I highly doubt it will ever affect his eyes, the blue in his eye in pretty normal I have had bettas with that before and they were fine.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

He looks slightly dragon. Boy, is he a beauty!


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Glad he will be able to see! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

What a beautiful dragon! I actually have one arriving in the mail tomorrow morning. He will be my first dragonscale.


----------

